# 50 or 80w deep heat lamp



## AngelaC (4 mo ago)

Dear All,
Please could I have some advise. I have a corn snake that we got from a rescue centre so I don’t have exact age/ sex etc. Luna is well, shedding and eating however I am worried that the 50w is not keeping her temperature high enough. Her basking zone is about 28, cold end 20 and warm end 25. Should I be getting the 80w bulb especially with winter coming. Thank you in advance.


----------



## AngelaC (4 mo ago)




----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Forget those dial gauges they are so inaccurate. Treat yourself to an IR Laser thermometer.  These give instant readings and are very precise, even the cheap ones are better than those dial things. You may find the surface temperature of the slate is warmer than you think, but if not then you may wish to reconsider using DHP's and replace it with a halogen spot lamp or ceramics, both of which can be run off a dimming thermostat.

Other than that it's a nice set up


----------



## AngelaC (4 mo ago)

Thank you. I will get one!!


----------



## AngelaC (4 mo ago)

Malc said:


> Forget those dial gauges they are so inaccurate. Treat yourself to an IR Laser thermometer. These give instant readings and are very precise, even the cheap ones are better than those dial things. You may find the surface temperature of the slate is warmer than you think, but if not then you may wish to reconsider using DHP's and replace it with a halogen spot lamp or ceramics, both of which can be run off a dimming thermostat.
> 
> Other than that it's a nice set up


Thank you. I will order one


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

I would bin off the Deep Heat Projector and replace with a 100w ceramic. 

I don't rate deep heat projectors at all, the spread from them is tiny, meaning the viv has a tiny hot spot and then no heat anywhere else.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

In a 3ft x 2ft x 2ft vivarium I use a 100w Mercury vapour uva/uvb bulb for corns. It's on for 12 to 14hrs a day and provides enough heat and light. I don't use anything at night.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

As in an MVB?! Don't use that, if it's not on a stat it will get far too hot. If it is on a stat then it won't produce UVB making it an incredibly expensive standard bulb.


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

Can't say I've had any issues with a DHP I use one 50w in a 4 x 2 x 2 and get 30'c on the warm side no problem another in a 3 x 2 x 2 at 30'c again no issues I use a 80w in a 3 x 2 x 2 for my Leo and again have no issues getting 32 - 33'c on his hot side.


----------



## Malum Argenteum (5 mo ago)

LiasisUK said:


> As in an MVB?! Don't use that, if it's not on a stat it will get far too hot. If it is on a stat then it won't produce UVB making it an incredibly expensive standard bulb.


I don't believe self ballasted MV can be run on a dimming thermostat, and a simple on-off thermostat would need to be set with such a wide hysteresis that it wouldn't be usable to maintain a reasonably constant temp (hot restrikes are likely not possible). So, very poor choice for a heat source, and especially in an undersized viv that doesn't allow such a large and active snake much room (viv perimeter of 2x snake length is breeder battery minimum size).

AngelaC, once you get your IR gun you can see what the temp gradient is (I agree with LiasisUK that a tiny tight hot spot isn't desirable -- a gradient is best), and see if you need to get a higher wattage heating element. With a good thermostat (the only kind that should be used with animals), it is ok to use the highest wattage element that the viv will need on the coldest days.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

LiasisUK said:


> As in an MVB?! Don't use that, if it's not on a stat it will get far too hot. If it is on a stat then it won't produce UVB making it an incredibly expensive standard bulb.


If this was in response to my comment:
Always used the, not on a thermostat and never had any issues. My corns have always been healthy (specialist reptile vet confirmed) and the one we had from a baby lived for near on 25yrs



Malum Argenteum said:


> especially in an undersized viv that doesn't allow such a large and active snake much room (viv perimeter of 2x snake length is breeder battery minim


3ft x 2ft x 2ft equals a 10ft perimeter, so on your working, that's suitable for any snake up to 5ft in length ??


----------



## johntog (Aug 29, 2021)

Elly66 said:


> 3ft x 2ft x 2ft equals a 10ft perimeter, so on your working, that's suitable for any snake up to 5ft in length ??


 3x2x2 is volume. The perimeter would only be 3x2 so 6 feet not 10.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

I suppose the slate will absorb the IRA, and then radiate IRC much like a CHE, so providing two types of warmth with the DHP.

I prefer the DHP lamps to CHE, so we have a mix of opinions on the matter 🙊

Perhaps a bit subjective to favour one heat source over another, where setups and room environments are not like for like. The CHE does not offer a decent basking source.
I sometimes wonder whether many snake species would prefer overall cooler temperatures but a chance to bask direct or cryptically to raise body temps, where so, the ‘hot spot’ could be preferable to a ‘gradient’?
Once you get the Temp gun, that should better inform you.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

johntog said:


> 3x2x2 is volume. The perimeter would only be 3x2 so 6 feet not 10.


Have to correct you...

3 x 2 gives the area which is 6 square feet. The perimeter is the sum total of all the edges, which is 10 feet (3 + 2 +3 +2). Volume is 12 cubic feet (3 x 2 x 2 )


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Swindinian said:


> Perhaps a bit subjective to favour one heat source over another, where setups and room environments are not like for like. The CHE does not offer a decent basking source.
> I sometimes wonder whether many snake species would prefer overall cooler temperatures but a chance to bask direct or cryptically to raise body temps, where so, the ‘hot spot’ could be preferable to a ‘gradient’?
> Once you get the Temp gun, that should better inform you.


Part of the problem is anyone can only base their opinions on their own experience and as everyone's house or room where the reptiles are housed will be different. As stated elsewhere on the forum I've used heat mats to keep royals in the past, and used two different types of ceramics. Both have their merits. Also the method of heating also depends on the reptiles needs, and for temperate species and even some desert species the heating can be turned off at night, so a lamp can be the ideal chioce.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

johntog said:


> 3x2x2 is volume. The perimeter would only be 3x2 so 6 feet not 10.


Nope, the perimeter is the total length of the 4 sides which is 10ft.


----------

